# el tráfico está muy peligroso



## chuyujingtai

Hola todos

Si uno dice en una ocasión

No se precipite demasiado. El tráfico _está _muy peligroso.

¿Se puede sustituir el verbo _estar_ por _ser_? Gracias.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Hay una diferencia de matiz. Si dices "es muy peligroso" quieres decir que siempre, en general, hay que tener cuidado con el peligro.

Si dices "está muy peligroso" significa que hay alguna circunstancia temporal que lo hace peligroso, por ejemplo, está lloviendo, hay niebla, etc.

Espero que te ayude.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## carpova

chuyujingtai said:


> No se precipite demasiado. El tráfico _está _muy peligroso.
> 
> ¿Se puede sustituir el verbo _estar_ por _ser_? Gracias.


 
Disiento ligeramente con Antpax. No solo puede sustituirse, sino que *debe* hacerlo.

"El tráfico" no puede estar peligroso. Estará denso, o fluido, o lo que queramos decir. Pero _es_ peligroso.
Con otro ejemplo tal vez se vea más claro: nunca diríamos un cuchillo está peligroso. Un cuchillo *siempre* es peligroso.
También lo es una pistola, una montaña, una ventana incluso (esa ventana es peligrosa... ), incluso una persona.
El peligro es una cualidad que dificilmente es transitoria. Y "peligroso" es una circunstancia que se da siempre en el tráfico. Es una cualidad, y por tanto nadie diría "está peligroso conducir". 
La expresión habitual sería: el tráfico *es* peligroso. 

Si queremos potenciar la peligrosidad de un momento determinado, podemos hacerlo añadiendo "por un accidente", "por la lluvia", etc.

Un saludo


----------



## Dpl0iD

Si, es mejor que lo sustituyas

Si el tráfico es más peligroso por alguna causa en especial (lluvia o algún accidente), podrías decir: "El tráfico está mas peligroso que nunca", por ejemplo.

Un saludo.


----------



## javier8907

Incluso podrías decir en ese caso: "Ten cuidado con el tráfico, que está peligroso."


----------



## Argónida

Yo sí estoy de acuerdo con Antpax. El tráfico no es siempre peligroso, y el uso del verbo "estar" en lugar de "ser" aporta un matiz según el cual por el motivo que sea en un momento determinado sí es peligroso, o si se quiere, especialmente peligroso.


----------



## Probo

Pues yo también estoy de acuerdo con Antpax. Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

carpova said:


> Disiento ligeramente con Antpax. No solo puede sustituirse, sino que *debe* hacerlo.
> 
> "El tráfico" no puede estar peligroso. Estará denso, o fluido, o lo que queramos decir. Pero _es_ peligroso.
> Con otro ejemplo tal vez se vea más claro: nunca diríamos un cuchillo está peligroso. Un cuchillo *siempre* es peligroso.
> También lo es una pistola, una montaña, una ventana incluso (esa ventana es peligrosa... ), incluso una persona.
> El peligro es una cualidad que dificilmente es transitoria. Y "peligroso" es una circunstancia que se da siempre en el tráfico. Es una cualidad, y por tanto nadie diría "está peligroso conducir".
> La expresión habitual sería: el tráfico *es* peligroso.
> 
> Si queremos potenciar la peligrosidad de un momento determinado, podemos hacerlo añadiendo "por un accidente", "por la lluvia", etc.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Yo también opino como Antpax.
 Creo que ser significa cualidad y estar, 
dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Existir, *hallarse* en este o aquel lugar, situación, *condición* o modo *actual* de ser. 

Entiendo que "tráfico" es una palabra abstracta, porque no se puede contar. Se pueden contar los vehículos. Hasta ahí, vale.

Pero ¿por qué puede estar fluido o denso y no peligroso?

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Yo también estoy de acuerdo en general con esa distinción, entre _ser _y _estar_, y con que _puede _aplicarse el verbo _estar _al tráfico. 
De todos modos, también es verdad que a la hora del uso, tendemos de forma natural a evitar el verbo _estar _en este caso concreto. Yo pienso que antes diríamos que la carretera está muy peligrosa, o que en tales fechas o en tales momentos hay un mayor peligro en la carretera, o algún otro giro.


----------



## Anit

chuyujingtai said:


> Hola todos
> 
> Si uno dice en una ocasión
> 
> No se precipite demasiado. El tráfico _está _muy peligroso.
> 
> ¿Se puede sustituir el verbo _estar_ por _ser_? Gracias.


 

Yo lo sustituiría, me suena mucho mejor "es muy peligroso" que "está muy peligroso". Es que "está muy peligroso" me parece que hace más referencia a que está en este momento ¿me comprendes?, y "es" se refiere a que lo es siempre.
Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

carpova said:


> Disiento ligeramente con Antpax. No solo puede sustituirse, sino que *debe* hacerlo.
> 
> "El tráfico" no puede estar peligroso. Estará denso, o fluido, o lo que queramos decir. Pero _es_ peligroso.
> Con otro ejemplo tal vez se vea más claro: nunca diríamos un cuchillo está peligroso. Un cuchillo *siempre* es peligroso.
> También lo es una pistola, una montaña, una ventana incluso (esa ventana es peligrosa... ), incluso una persona.
> El peligro es una cualidad que dificilmente es transitoria. Y "peligroso" es una circunstancia que se da siempre en el tráfico. Es una cualidad, y por tanto nadie diría "está peligroso conducir".
> La expresión habitual sería: el tráfico *es* peligroso.
> 
> Si queremos potenciar la peligrosidad de un momento determinado, podemos hacerlo añadiendo "por un accidente", "por la lluvia", etc.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Yo discrepo con esto. El cuchillo no siempre es peligroso, y hay grados de peligrosidad además. Si pongo un cuchillo con la punta hacia arriba en una silla, creo que es válido decir "ese cuchillo está peligroso". 

Y creo que el tráfico puede ser o estar peligroso. El tráfico es peligroso en esta calle siempre. El tráfico está peligroso en este momento porque cerraron la otra calle.


----------



## Namarne

ToñoTorreón said:


> Si pongo un cuchillo con la punta hacia arriba en una silla, creo que es válido decir "ese cuchillo está peligroso".


Yo también creo que es "válido". Pero estoy seguro de que no lo diríamos así de una forma espontánea, no sé, me parece muy poco natural en español. 
Yo antes diría: _el cuchillo ha quedado en una posición peligrosa_, o algo así.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De forma natural a mí me sale decir: 

Ese cuchillo está peligroso ahí.


----------



## Namarne

ToñoTorreón said:


> De forma natural a mí me sale decir:
> Ese cuchillo está peligroso ahí.


Ya, será cosa de naturalezas.


----------



## Mangato

carpova said:


> Disiento ligeramente con Antpax. No solo puede sustituirse, sino que *debe* hacerlo.
> 
> "El tráfico" no puede estar peligroso. Estará denso, o fluido, o lo que queramos decir. Pero _es_ peligroso.
> Con otro ejemplo tal vez se vea más claro: nunca diríamos un cuchillo está peligroso. Un cuchillo *siempre* es peligroso.
> También lo es una pistola, una montaña, una ventana incluso (esa ventana es peligrosa... ), incluso una persona.
> El peligro es una cualidad que dificilmente es transitoria. Y "peligroso" es una circunstancia que se da siempre en el tráfico. Es una cualidad, y por tanto nadie diría "está peligroso conducir".
> La expresión habitual sería: el tráfico *es* peligroso.
> 
> Si queremos potenciar la peligrosidad de un momento determinado, podemos hacerlo añadiendo "por un accidente", "por la lluvia", etc.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Para mí decir que el tráfico está peligroso, es absolutamente correcto, porque aporta  una evidente diferencia de intencionalidad con respecto a  decir es peligroso.

Decir está peligroso, incorpora una circunstancia agravante y puntual. Las noches de  fin de semana, las fechas de puente, los días de lluvia o niebla, las salidas de vacaciones y operación retorno... 

Es lo mismo que decir el tiempo es frío (en invierno) o está frío (un día determinado) 

Saludos, 

MG


----------



## Anit

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Mangato. Sí, me parece perfecto lo que dices, Mangato.
Saludos.


----------



## carpova

Namarne said:


> Ya, será cosa de naturalezas.


 
Pues será cosa de naturalezas.
El peligro al fin y al cabo *está* en todas partes.


----------



## melboma

Yo simplemente creo que suena más natural : "es" 

De todas formas parece ser que ambas son correctas!


----------



## carpova

ToñoTorreón said:


> El cuchillo no siempre es peligroso, y hay grados de peligrosidad además. Si pongo un cuchillo con la punta hacia arriba en una silla, creo que es válido decir "ese cuchillo está peligroso".


 
Esto daría para abrir otro hilo. 
Igualmente, ¿el fuego _está_ peligroso? ¿o *es* peligroso?; ¿un coche está peligroso? ¿o es peligroso de conducir según por quién o por dónde?; ¿qué es peligroso? ¿qué está peligroso?
Peligroso está algo que habitualmente no tiene por qué ser potencialmente perjudicial. Peligroso es todo lo que normalmente conlleva un riesgo.

¿Qué cosas son momentáneamente peligrosas para luego no serlo?
Tal vez: el mar hoy está peligroso; el perro hoy está peligroso; ese mueble está peligroso en medio de la sala (y en esta suena mejor *es*); 
pero, ¿ese cuchillo encima de la silla está peligroso? ¿un cuchillo es peligroso solo si nos sentamos encima????? Un cuchillo es peligroso siempre.

Como dije hace un momento, será según nos parezca más natural a cada uno. Pero algo que es peligroso, o lo es *siempre* o es _raro_ que ahora sí lo sea y luego no.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Naticruz

Probo said:


> Pues yo también estoy de acuerdo con Antpax. Saludos.


 Soy una más concordando plenamente con Antpax.
Mejores saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Efectivamente, el tráfico *es* siempre peligroso, se da por hecho.

Pero ¿podría ser que cuando *está* peligroso es que tiene un peligro añadido, momentáneo, circunstancial, como puede ser la lluvia, la niebla, la densidad, etc.?

Si a una mujer que *es* guapa por naturaleza, es decir, siempre, se le dice ¡Qué guapa *estás* hoy!, creo que se está diciendo que, quizá porque lleve un vestido que le sienta muy bien o porque tenga la cara alegre, etc., en ese momento *está aún más* guapa que de costumbre. 
Cuando se quite el vestido o deje de sonreir seguirá *siendo* guapa porque no puede evitarlo.
Ése es el matiz.
Saludos


----------



## alepre

Coincido totalmente con que "es" se refiere a su situación habitual y "está" a la situación existente en un determinado momento.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

carpova said:


> Esto daría para abrir otro hilo.
> Igualmente, ¿el fuego _está_ peligroso? ¿o *es* peligroso?; ¿un coche está peligroso? ¿o es peligroso de conducir según por quién o por dónde?; ¿qué es peligroso? ¿qué está peligroso?
> Peligroso está algo que habitualmente no tiene por qué ser potencialmente perjudicial. Peligroso es todo lo que normalmente conlleva un riesgo.
> 
> ¿Qué cosas son momentáneamente peligrosas para luego no serlo?
> Tal vez: el mar hoy está peligroso; el perro hoy está peligroso; ese mueble está peligroso en medio de la sala (y en esta suena mejor *es*);
> pero, ¿ese cuchillo encima de la silla está peligroso? ¿un cuchillo es peligroso solo si nos sentamos encima????? Un cuchillo es peligroso siempre.
> 
> Como dije hace un momento, será según nos parezca más natural a cada uno. Pero algo que es peligroso, o lo es *siempre* o es _raro_ que ahora sí lo sea y luego no.
> 
> Un saludo a todos


 

A ver: ¿un cuchillo siempre es peligroso? 

¿Qué tal si el cuchillo en cuestión no tiene filo, está oxidado, y además está metido en una caja fuerte? Lo mismo con una pistola: no está cargada, no tiene gatillo y está en el fondo del mar. 

Del otro lado de la moneda estaría una hoja de papel, que parece de lo más inofensiva. Pero... en manos de un experto en artes marciales es peligrosa.


----------



## carpova

ToñoTorreón said:


> A ver: ¿un cuchillo siempre es peligroso?


 
Esto va más allá del léxico o la gramática. Quizá sería cuestión de verlo en un foro de filosofía...
Un saludo, amigo.


----------



## Namarne

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Qué tal si el cuchillo en cuestión no tiene filo, está oxidado, y además está metido en una caja fuerte?


Un cuchillo así no _*sería *_peligroso.


----------



## Mangato

Namarne said:


> Un cuchillo así no _*sería *_peligroso.


 
Pues a mí si  me parece que un cuchillo oxidado *sería*  peligrosísimo  y si me matan, que me maten con un cuchillo limpio y desinfectado, porque  si me matasen con un cuchillo que *estuviera* oxidado podría  coger el tétanos.


----------



## Namarne

Mangato said:


> Pues a mí si  me parece que un cuchillo oxidado *sería*  peligrosísimo  y si me matan, que me maten con un cuchillo limpio y desinfectado, porque  si me matasen con un cuchillo que *estuviera* oxidado podría  coger el tétanos.


Sí, desde luego, si ese cuchillo encima estuviera oxidado, aún sería mucho más peligroso... 
(O me he perdido, o se discutía si algo puede estar peligroso, no si un cuchillo puede estar "algo"...)


----------



## carpova

Mangato said:


> Pues a mí si me parece que un cuchillo oxidado *sería* peligrosísimo y si me matan, que me maten con un cuchillo limpio y desinfectado, porque si me matasen con un cuchillo que *estuviera* oxidado podría coger el tétanos.


 
Si te matan, 
¿qué importancia tiene que esté o no esté oxidado el cuchillo, que cojas el tétanos, o que sea un cuchillo _no peligroso_ de mantequilla????


----------



## Pinairun

carpova said:


> Si te matan,
> ¿qué importancia tiene que esté o no esté oxidado el cuchillo, que cojas el tétanos, o que sea un cuchillo _no peligroso_ de mantequilla????


 


Retomo el hilo donde empezó:

Del Diccionario de Uso del Español María Moliner:
De las excepciones a la norma general, siempre justificables por algún matiz del significado no siempre expresable en forma de regla, se dejan para el artículo "ser" las que son a favor de este verbo y se anotan a continuación *algunas en que "estar" sustituye a "ser"* en casos que, a primera vista, parece habían de resolverse con este último verbo:

1º. Se emplea "estar" cuando, aún tratándose de una cualidad permanente en las cosas a que se atribuye, la apreciación de ella es momentánea u ocasional y el verbo podría ser también "resultar, aparecer" u otro semejante.

2º Cuando el estado atribuido es por naturaleza accidental, aunque sea permanente en el sujeto de que se trata.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Mangato

Pinairun said:


> Retomo el hilo donde empezó:
> 
> Del Diccionario de Uso del Español María Moliner:
> De las excepciones a la norma general, siempre justificables por algún matiz del significado no siempre expresable en forma de regla, se dejan para el artículo "ser" las que son a favor de este verbo y se anotan a continuación *algunas en que "estar" sustituye a "ser"* en casos que, a primera vista, parece habían de resolverse con este último verbo:
> 
> 1º. Se emplea "estar" cuando, aún tratándose de una cualidad permanente en las cosas a que se atribuye, la apreciación de ella es momentánea u ocasional y el verbo podría ser también "resultar, aparecer" u otro semejante.
> 
> 2º Cuando el estado atribuido es por naturaleza accidental, aunque sea permanente en el sujeto de que se trata.
> 
> Buenas noches a todos.


 
 ¡Concluyente!  Apúntate un 10.


----------



## Mangato

carpova said:


> Si te matan,
> ¿qué importancia tiene que esté o no esté oxidado el cuchillo, que cojas el tétanos, o que sea un cuchillo _no peligroso_ de mantequilla????


 
  Lo decía por aquello de estar muerto o  solo medio muerto. 

Ya sabes que argumento de algun hijo de su madre que inventó aparatos de ejecucción era evitar sufrimiento a los reos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Hablando de muertos, se dice "está muerto" y no "es muerto". Y casi nunca la muerte es un estado pasajero (al menos en estas épocas).


----------



## Jellby

ToñoTorreón said:


> Hablando de muertos, se dice "está muerto" y no "es muerto". Y casi nunca la muerte es un estado pasajero (al menos en estas épocas).



Influye también, creo, el hecho de que "muerto" sea un participio. Con los participios se suele reservar el verbo "ser" para las pasivas (es muerto = alguien lo "muere"), mientras que con el verbo "estar" se le da un uso adjetival.


----------



## Pinairun

ToñoTorreón said:


> Hablando de muertos, se dice "está muerto" y no "es muerto". Y casi nunca la muerte es un estado pasajero (al menos en estas épocas).


 


Entre las acepciones de "estar" están éstas:
- Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Existir, hallarse en este o aquel lugar, situación, condición o modo actual de ser. 
- Hallarse en un determinado estado.
Y las dos le van a "muerto".

La primera, aunque dice de "hallarse... en un modo actual de ser", no cabe duda de que el hecho de estar muerto será un estado acual hoy, mañana, pasado, toda la eternidad.

Toño está dele temando con ser y estar.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pinairun said:


> Entre las acepciones de "estar" están éstas:
> - Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Existir, hallarse en este o aquel lugar, situación, condición o modo actual de ser.
> - Hallarse en un determinado estado.
> Y las dos le van a "muerto".
> 
> La primera, aunque dice de "hallarse... en un modo actual de ser", no cabe duda de que el hecho de estar muerto será un estado acual hoy, mañana, pasado, toda la eternidad.
> 
> Toño está dele temando con ser y estar.
> Saludos


 
Y el tráfico tambien cabe en esas acepciones.

Y disculpen tanta insistencia; pero para mí el tráfico es y está peligroso, según sea el caso.


----------



## Tianana

De hecho, algunos adjetivos pueden admitir los dos verbos. Ej " Juan es sucio", esto es; Juan es un tipo poco afecto a duchas y desodorantes. Esta "filosofía" es una característica permanente de Juan. Luego, "Juan está sucio", Juan es un tipo cuidadoso pero salió a jugar al fútbol con sus amigos y , claro está, después de 90 minutos corriendo, debería tomar una ducha. Esta es una característica no permanente de Juan.
"Peligroso", me suena a adjetivo que puede funcionar de este modo.
Saludos


----------

